# recipes for salmon



## francis (Jan 25, 2010)

i am looking for some recipes for salmon, brown rice and potatoes. Something quick and tasty. can anyone help?!


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

I usually have boiled baby spuds and mange tout with my salmon or :

Salmon en croute


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

that pic of the salmon encroute is the first time ive ever seen salmon and thought it looked tasty


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Flake the cooked salmon, mix with mash, top with cheese, bake for 35min. Side of salad or peas. Posh fisherman's pie


----------



## MT29 (Oct 1, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> Flake the cooked salmon, mix with mash, top with cheese, bake for 35min. Side of salad or peas. Posh fisherman's pie


Tasty, does it go a nice golden brown with a slight crisp on top ?


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

I just wang some hollandaise sauce all up on it.

Lovely


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

MT29 said:


> Tasty, does it go a nice golden brown with a slight crisp on top ?


I guess so but I have no idea, I can't eat cheese. Just know the recipe.


----------



## Deano247 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hello

Try this.

large oval dish,

couple of dessert spoons of rape seed oil ( or other quality oil)/ dash of lemon juice/salt pepper/tea spoon of ground corriander. Mix this all together in the dish.

Chop up a load of spinach and a red pepper, mix into dish

Place the salmon in the dish, cover the fish with some of the spinach pepper and oil mixture.

Cook for twenty mins at 190 degs.( no longer spinach goes dry).

Enjoy goes well with steamed sweet pots and broc.

Deano.


----------

